
The startup marketing checklist - mijustin
http://devmarketing.xyz/startup-marketing-checklist/
======
mijustin
Most startups struggle with getting enough traffic so they can get enough
leads. Usually what they're looking for is quick ways to get more visitors.

However, I think they're missing something deeper. Before you get more traffic
you need to have answers to these questions:

1\. Do you have a well-defined target market? Who are they?

2\. Is your target market reachable online? Where do they congregate?

3\. Do you know their primary struggle? What is it?

4\. Do you know how your product helps them make progress? How does it help?

5\. Do you have product/market fit? What proofs do you have? Examples: high
NPS score, large number of pre-orders)

~~~
Phillips123
Hi, just went through your comment. Referring point 2 , i have a question, I
would like to know how i could generate traffic via social media?

